# Halter training a donkey.



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I was asked to try and halter train a donkey But I don't know where to start:/ where do I begin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Generally the methods used may be the same as a horse. However there are some key factors to remember; (as with any animal broad generalisations)

1) Donkeys are less likely to run (flight) than horses and more likely to fight.

2) They are typically more territorial.

3) They are incredibly quick to learn, but do not react well to pressure.

4) Physiologically they have issues unique to them so its very easy to cause problems with their backs etc.

5) Donkeys need more mental stimulus - this is a key to working really well with them.

They respond exceptionally well to choice/selection styles of training (ie non-resistance) and positive reinforcement training (such as clicker training.) I know several people who use them for driving and they now use clicker training for all their donkeys to great effect (they compete very successfully)

Hope this helps - Good luck!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Doe said:


> 3) They are incredibly quick to learn, *but do not react well to pressure*.


THIS. This point is key. Typical pressure/release training that one might use on a horse will not work well with a donkey and only serve to make them more resistive.

The key to good donkey/mule training is to find what motivates them, and use it. 

Donkeys are smart and learn quickly, but the trick is to keep them willing. Don't try to force or push anything on them, you will be taking steps backwards with that approach. Keep training sessions short, light, and fun. Make training time something they look forward to.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Well we have made LOTS of progress in one day!
yesterday if he has much as caught a glimpse of a rope/headcollar he would run off up the field but I spent some time with him today and he will now walk willingly over to me and stand and let me put a headcollar on and swing a leadrope gently over his withers back and forth! 
As for walking with it on your right he does not takf pressure well lol any tips on that? I am so pleased with the grumpy git lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Subscribing, as I am curious about this too!

AND you should totally post pictures haha


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks. I really need the right size head collar as none I have fit :O 
I would but I dont have a laptop and I dont think you can post pics from mobiles  You will never see a donkey with as big ears as him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

We are starting halter training with our mini donkey. So far he's been doing good but he's so friendly, he will follow anybody! Cant wait to hear from people who have trained donkeys before


----------

